# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Thinkin' about breeding!

## Brett

I just felt like sharing the fact that I'm putting consideration into finding George a boyfriend (George is actually a female) and breeding them next year! I'm not in it for the money, just doing it because I want nothing more than to raise Budgett babies and allow others to enjoy these wonderful frogs as well!

----------


## Flumper

if you were in canada i would 2 off of you, i cant find these guys in canada  :Frown:

----------


## MeTree

Can these frogs be bred without hormones? I've read articles about different frog species needing hormones to breed, and found out that you can do it without hormones. I was just wondering if Budgett's were the same way or if you have to have hormones.

----------


## Brett

> Can these frogs be bred without hormones? I've read articles about different frog species needing hormones to breed, and found out that you can do it without hormones. I was just wondering if Budgett's were the same way or if you have to have hormones.


Honestly? I have no clue whether they need hormones or not. I decided to put breeding off another year as well. If I attempt breeding, the worst thing that'll happen is I'll just have a second Budgett's frog! Or the second frog would get eaten...I guess that's the worst thing that could happen. :P

----------


## Jack

It's been a year, are you still planning on breeding them?

----------


## Brett

I'm thinking I might wait a long time before I attempt to breed George. I'd love to do it in the future when I have a lot of my own money, even if it's just for the opportunity to raise the tadpoles and get to see them grow into little baby Budgetts.  :Big Grin:

----------

